
Show HN: CTRL+F for audio - andriosr
http://textify.audio
======
andriosr
I was wondering how to get show notes from a podcast automatically, so I have
built this project on a weekend. Don't expect a bug free app, this is an
experimental project. Feedback will be very appreciated.

------
pollyannas
Best headline ever written.

